# Molly is 4!



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

Her first day at home










On a hike yesterday


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

beautiful Molly!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Molly!







She is beautiful!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

<span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style="color: #FF6666">Molly!</span></span></span>


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

Molly orders a round of Frosty Paws on the house. Thanks!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

yay! i've been waiting to finally see pictures of your very beautiful girl!!!!!

sending mega birthday wishes to you molly - and hopes that we'll wake up early enough one morning to meet you


















xoxo


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Hellooooooooooo, beautiful Molly! Happy 4th Birthday to you and many, MANY more.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Have a great birthday Molly!


----------



## valleydog (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks all. Life is good for her up here in the Rocky Mtns, running free, and she even comes right back when she sees an elk herd. See you after Dec. 1 camerafodder, (if you wake up early!)


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Molly!







What a gorgeous girl! Hope you're enjoying those beautiful Rocky Mountains. We're headed up there this weekend to enjoy the aspen leaves.


----------

